# 105 lever not shifting up gears correctly?



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

My winter trainer/commuter is fitted with 105 8-speed - an old setup but it's fine for what I use it for ............. except that it regularly doesn't easily shift up-gears. Indexing is perfect, shifting down is perfect, but I just can't get the up-shift lever to function first time everytime  

I've given it a good dose of WD40 in the mechanism which did help, and now I've swapped the cables to new Dura Ace which also helped a little, but it's still not right. When the lever is swung over, it regularly doesn't cause a click and gearchange, it just reaches the limit of travel with no effect, and can repeat a few times before it finally changes. Annoying!

Any ideas?

Stu.


----------



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Shimano STI levers are generally considered to have "no user serviceable parts". 

I did a lot of web searching on this a few months ago, and IMO it seemed difficult if not impossible to re-assemble the STI. My 10sp 105 STI was still under warranty, and so I went that route.


----------



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks Tom :thumbsup: 

I very nearly bought a new set of shifters ......... but decided to have one last attempt at resurrecting the old one! Cable stripped out again and then I removed the front cover/spring/seal. I've then repeatedly blasted the shifter through with COPIOUS amounts of WD40, wiping everything down between each treatment - not sure the garage floor's going to recover though! Fully reassembled and after a bit of adjustment to the position of the main lever return spring, they're working like new :thumbsup: In fact I'm not sure I remember the change being quite so positive when they were new! Same treatment given to the LH shifter and similar result! Maybe the grease that Shimano use is just a dirt magnet, the result being levers that appear to prematurely fail?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Bobbin-Man said:


> .. Fully reassembled and after a bit of adjustment to the position of the main lever return spring, they're working like new :thumbsup: In fact I'm not sure I remember the change being quite so positive when they were new! Same treatment given to the LH shifter and similar result! ...


Great news ... apparently it's not always doom-and-gloom when STI shifters act up !


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Well....I currently am in need of a right hand Ultegra 10 speed shifter. The old one just doesn't shift down to the smaller cogs. Took it to the bike shop and they said that the lever needs to be replaced, the problem is that Shimano in Australia doesn't have any levers in stock. I'm scouring eBay desperately. Am I going to have to buy a new set of shifters since Shimano doesn't sell them seperately if i can't find one on eBay????? Should I just get a set of 105 shifters instead????

Cheers.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Italianrider76 said:


> Well....I currently am in need of a right hand Ultegra 10 speed shifter....


try UK retailers. Don't forget to deduct the 15% VAT , which you shouldn't be liable for.
They are selling as a pair only, you could either keep the left as a spare or sell it.
http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/productdetail.asp?productcatalogue=SHIMGRSS550 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Shimano_Ultegra_6600_STI_Double_10_Speed_Road_Lever_Set/5360014347


Typical USA retailers seem way too expensive:
https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=21910&category=774

Here they are selling right-only, but not cheap:
https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=11150&category=2739


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tom_h said:


> try UK retailers. Don't forget to deduct the 15% VAT , which you shouldn't be liable for.
> They are selling as a pair only, you could either keep the left as a spare or sell it.
> http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/productdetail.asp?productcatalogue=SHIMGRSS550
> 
> ...


This is the cheapest I could find:
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=26206&subcategory_ID=5144


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Thanks for your help! There are a few different options on eBay. I just have to wait until the auctions end. This means i'll be without a bike for about 2 weeks. That sux.


----------



## Jayzonk (Aug 14, 2006)

I would think that you could use 105 shifters just fine.


----------



## Jayzonk (Aug 14, 2006)

Bobbin-Man said:


> Thanks Tom :thumbsup:
> 
> I very nearly bought a new set of shifters ......... but decided to have one last attempt at resurrecting the old one! Cable stripped out again and then I removed the front cover/spring/seal.


How do you remove the front cover? Do you mean the little "square" above the actual lever? I can't see how to remove them.


----------



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

Jayzonk - mine are the older type 8 speed shifters with a hex headed socket set screw on the front (IIRC 5mm). The screw retains the alloy cover and the complete lever assembly. On the later type with the more pointed front I think there is likely the same screw as mine behind it?

Stu.


----------

